# Anyone into snowshoeing?



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

I went snowshoeing when I was up at Stowe last week and caught the bug.  I'm planning on heading up to New Paltz this Saturday to give it another go.  Any considerations?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 27, 2008)

We bought some LLBEAN snowshoes a few years back and love it,,,,if there's enough here on the island there are a bunch of state parks and preserves to hit....we also take em on ski trips in case the conditions arent good or our legs are shot, we did up at Smuggs one afternoon this Jan and it was great, they have miles of trails to snowshoe on.....now i want to find some places to strap the skis on my pack, and snowshoe up


----------



## danny p (Feb 27, 2008)

me and my girlfriend received some LL BEAN snowshoes and poles for an xmas gift.  We have used them 6 or 7 times so far and love them.  I have only used them on the trails in my backyard, so unfortunately don't have any recommendations on where to go. Probably the best thing next to skiing/riding since it still involves snow.  The one thing I can't get used as a snowboarder is using the poles!  Like SKIQUATTRO, I am ready to strap my snowboard to my back and hike up some local hills with the snowshoes.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 27, 2008)

The wife and I enjoy snowshoeing.....perfect escape from everything. The MRV has a  wonderful trail/pathway system including the trail along the Mad River.

Mad River Pathway






Mt Scrag from the Mad River Pathway


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> The wife and I enjoy snowshoeing.....perfect escape from everything. The MRV has a  wonderful trail/pathway system including the trail along the Mad River.




Really?  Where is a good place to start?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 27, 2008)

For easy going the Mad River Pathway is 6 miles meandering along the Mad River with big views. It's free and has easy access. You can get a map at the chamber and say hi to noski all at the same time. The Bush has dedicated snowshoeing trails at both LP and Mellon and offer tours or you can strike out on your own. Snowshoeing into Slide Brook Basin is getting more popular and you can take the Mad Bus to and from the trailhead off of German Flats Rd.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 27, 2008)

Bean...if the we get snow down here, Bethpage State Park is a great place to go...you and go on all the mtn bike trails, rolling hills, i think there is like 50+ miles and its self contained so you cant get lost, you can also do the Greenbelt Trail, start at Bethpage SP and head north to the end at Cold Spring Harbor...there is also Stillwell Woods in Syosset (great mtn biking--for LI)


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC, welcome to winter hiking/snowshoeing,

places to go?  Depends if you want crowds or not.

Any State park under more than 1/2 a foot of snow will do.  Catskills, Gunks (New Paltz - check there for conditions, if no one here knows, I believe EMS has store near by) ADK's VT, NH should have plenty of snow.  ADK's & northern New England for sure

Start with 2-4 miles & some elevation gain.  Bear in NY (if snow) would be a good choice.  Slide in the Catskills from CR 47, some trails for Greylock would be good.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 27, 2008)

We LOVE it. In fact, a huge percentage of what comprises "winter hiking" is really just snowshoeing uphill. Next thing you know, you'll be buying crampons and balaclava and heading for the summits!

No, seriously, I don't know much about your area, but how about Harriman? If not, just keep keep going north, either to the Greens in Vermont or even the more mellow (ie, not the high peaks) Adirondacks. Many cross-country/nordic ski centers offer snowshoe trail systems as well.

Now the next question is have you bought yet? If you were going to be hiking and climbing, I'd recommend the MSR Denali series. They're excellent for traction on packed-down trails. However, for the "explore the woods" type of trip, especially when in soft, untracked snow, the more traditional design of either Atlas or Tubbs shoes, with a big footprint for good flotation, are a better choice. I definitely recommend renting from an EMS or other outdoor store to try out and find what you like.

Glad to hear you've caught the bug!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2008)

Just got the bug myself this year too.  As a x-mas gift, my mother got a pair for my wife and daughter (LL Bean shoes), and they strated using them after skiing to try and wear out my 4 year old daughter even more (like it's possible to wear out a 4 year old  ).  There 8K groomed of cross country trails on the property of where my place at Mount Snow is that snowshoers are welcome on.  I soon found myself getting a pair (Tubbs) and have really enjoyed it.  I just this past Monday picked up a pair of the smallest one's that Tubbs makes for my 2 year old son while I was at REI using my yearly dividend (ended up paying $15 for them courtesy of a little sale price and my REI dividend!)

Definately a fun FAMILY thing to do


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2008)

Just bought a pair for us recently. Haven't gotten much time on them yet but we just go outside our door, down by the river, around through the woods, etc. Plan on doing some smaller hikes once S gets her stamina up a bit. Hard getting out during ski season but doing it on the off days. Should be able to get more time after work once things stay lighter longer.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 2, 2008)

We both have Tubbs snowshoes. Use them when we go into BSP(Baxter State Park) trips, which are at least once a year, if not twice like this year. They are great!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 2, 2008)

Went in with my buddy on 2 pairs of Atlas 1230's (for us) and 2 pairs of Atlas Elektra 1023 for the wives for a great deal.  Tried them out yesterday.  Click here for trip report.


----------



## pedxing (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't get out nearly as often as I'd like to, but there is something magical about getting to an isolated bit of trail or being off trail at altitude in the winter.   I'm trying to get through a mound of work so I can get into the mountains on Sunday.


----------

